# Changing seeds to organic



## BASEL (Oct 15, 2021)

Should new seed mix, be added gradually like the pellets ?
I am still feeding what they sent home with us. Volkman super.
It has sulfur dioxide and I think dyes.
I do not even eat that way.
Have been looking at Dr.Harverys.
any suggestions , with less additives.
I am so new at this.
I so appreciate.
also cannot find how to post picture
Always much thanks
😄


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dr. Harvey's, Higgins and Haiths are all quality seed mixes.

I stopped using Volkmans because of the dyes used in their formula.

No longer recommending Volkmans seed mix!

The way to post pictures (and much other important information about the forums is found in the FAQs
FAQs
*
*How to upload images to posts (FAQs)*


----------

